# لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لكى يفدى البشر



## to be good (16 أكتوبر 2008)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل حسبنا الخالق من الخلوق حسبنا الرازق من المرزوق حسبنا الرب من العباد حسبنا الذ هو حسبنا  حسبنا الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعى ليس وراء الله مرمى حسبنا الذى بيده ملكوت السموات والارض وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه حسبنا الله عليه توكلنا وهو رب العرش العظيم​








to be good قال:


> الاخ الكريم الطارق سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> 
> الاخوة المسيحيين سلامى اليكم​
> ...


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

صراحةً يا اخ to be good سؤالك هو من النوع الغريب

انت تتسأل لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لفداء البشرية

و نحن نقول الله تجسد و بذل هذا الجسد الطاهر الذي لم يعرف خطيئة فدية لمن يؤمن به و السبب لانه الوحيد الطاهر الذي لم يعرف خطية وهو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يغفر خطايا البشرية بدمه الطاهر, فالسبب هو طهارته التامة و انه الوحيد المستحق ان يغفر بدمه للبقية و انه الوحيد المقدم من الله و حسب خطته فليس من المنصف ان يقدم الله انسان اخر (بالرغم من عدم وجود اي شخص كامل الطهارة) فدية عن بقية 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## to be good (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الذى هو خير من دعاه داع  وافضل من رجاه راج اللهم اذقنا برد عفوك وحلاوة مغفرتك وصلى اللهم على خير خلقك​






الاخ My Rock لك منى تحيه وتقدير​



My Rock قال:


> صراحةً يا اخ to be good سؤالك هو من النوع الغريب
> 
> انت تتسأل لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لفداء البشرية
> 
> ...






يا اخ My Rock العدد الذى استشهدت انت به واضح وصريح فهو يقول 


لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ


فالنص واضح وصريح 

فالله الذى هو الاب من وجهة نظركم احب العالم ففداه بإبنه الوحيد حتى ينقذ الناس اللذين يصدقونه ويقبلوه   


اليس هذا صحيح وانا فهمت العدد جيداً 


ان كنت خاطئ فصحح لى فهمى انما ان كنت على صواب فراجع نفسك 



وانا اتحدث عن العدد الذى استشهدت انت به واقول لك لماذ يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لكى يفدى البشرية 



اما مداخلتك ستجرنا الى موضوع اخر فالموضع من سياق هذا العدد الذى اتيت انت به فى الموضوع الاخر 




فارجو الافادة لى او التدبر لكم​


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا تايه 

ولم أفهم ما تقوله ممكن حد يفهمني 

وإذا مش هان على الخاص 

لو سمحتم


----------



## to be good (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> أنا تايه
> 
> ولم أفهم ما تقوله ممكن حد يفهمني
> 
> ...





الاخ الكريم ما الذى لم تفهمه تقصد مداخلتى ام مداخلة الاخ My Rock


حدد ما الذى لم تفهمه لكى يتم التوضيح​


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> العدد الذى استشهدت



شو معنى العدد ؟؟؟ 



> أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ



الهاء ضمير يعود على الله إذا المبذول هو ابن الله " صح " 



> و نحن نقول الله تجسد و بذل هذا الجسد



وهنا يقول أن جسد الله هو المبذول 

كيف أوفيق بين الكلامية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

to be good قال:


> يا اخ my rock العدد الذى استشهدت انت به واضح وصريح فهو يقول
> 
> 
> لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
> ...




لا يا عزيزي

الله ليس الاب, 
الله له كيان = الاب
الله له عقل = الابن
الله له روح = الروح القدس

فعندما نقول الله فنحن لا نقصد اقنوما معيناً و انما نقصد الاقانيم الثلاثة
فالله احب العالم فتجسد و بذل الجسد الذي تجسد به كفارة للعالم ليخلص كل من يؤمن به و تكون له الحياة الابدية


مداخلتك الاخيرة التي عقبت بها على الاخ القائد تحتوي على مغالطات و ذكرت اشياء نحن لا نؤمن بها, لذل اتمنى منك يا صديقي ان لا تفسر بمزاجك و ان لا ترد على اسئلة المسلمين فهذه مهمتنا و واجبنا و نحن اولى بالاجابة لكي لا نترك المجال للغير ان يذكر مغالطات لا علاقة لها بعقيدتنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> شو معنى العدد ؟؟؟



العدد يعني اية





> الهاء ضمير يعود على الله إذا المبذول هو ابن الله " صح "



صح





> وهنا يقول أن جسد الله هو المبذول
> 
> كيف أوفيق بين الكلامية ؟؟؟؟؟



تعبير ابن الله لا يعني الولادة الجسدية
فعندنا نقل ان فلان ابن النيل او ابن النهرين او ابن الرافدين لا يعني ان شخصاً تزوج بالنيل و انجب ابناً و الشئ نفسه مع الباقي
تعبير ابن الله يشير الى كلمة الله, فكلمة الله تجسد في المسيح يسوع و بذل هذا الجسد على الصليب كفارة للخطايا

ادعوك الى زيارة الاقسام المسيحية و قراءة المواضيع المتعلقة بالصلب و الفداء و الكفارة فهي ستعطيك خلفية كافية لاستيعاب الحوار

تحياتي لشخصك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kiril (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لكى يفدى البشرية ؟
علشان بيحبنا 
لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

يو 10: 11 انا هو الراعي الصالح.والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف. 
غل 1: 4 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله وابينا 
1 تي 2: 6 الذي بذل نفسه فدية لاجل الجميع الشهادة في اوقاتها الخاصة 
تي 2: 14 الذي بذل نفسه لاجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل اثم ويطهر لنفسه شعبا خاصّا غيورا في اعمال حسنة. 


اهذا يجيب عن سؤالك؟


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> الله له عقل = الابن



يعني العقل هو الإبن " صح " 

كيف يبذل الله عقله 




> ابن النيل او ابن النهرين او ابن الرافدين



ولكن تعني أنه ولد في هذه البلاد وأكل من خيراتها .... إلخ ، فلذلك نسب لها . 




> تعبير ابن الله يشير الى كلمة الله, فكلمة الله تجسد في المسيح يسوع


صراحة لم أفهم 

ماهي كلمة الله وكيف تجسدت في المسيح ؟؟ 





> مداخلتك الاخيرة التي عقبت بها على الاخ القائد تحتوي على مغالطات و ذكرت اشياء نحن لا نؤمن بها, لذل اتمنى منك يا صديقي ان لا تفسر بمزاجك و ان لا ترد على اسئلة المسلمين فهذه مهمتنا و واجبنا و نحن اولى بالاجابة لكي لا نترك المجال للغير ان يذكر مغالطات لا علاقة لها بعقيدتنا



عفوا لكن أنا أبحث عن الحق 

وصاحب الحجة القوية لا يخاف من آراء الآخرين لأنه على الحق


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> يعني العقل هو الإبن " صح "
> 
> كيف يبذل الله عقله



نحن نقول ان الله عاقل و له عقل, و كلمته اقنوم الابن
كلمة الله تجسد في جسد المسيح و بذل الجسد كفارة على الصليب
 





> ولكن تعني أنه ولد في هذه البلاد وأكل من خيراتها .... إلخ ، فلذلك نسب لها .



نعم المعنى في الانتساب, فكلمة الله هي من الله





> صراحة لم أفهم
> 
> ماهي كلمة الله وكيف تجسدت في المسيح ؟؟



نحن نؤمن ان كلمة الله تجسدت في المسيح عن طريق العذراء مريم دون تدخل بشري, فالقديسة العذارء مريم حملت و انجبت بالروح القدس





> عفوا لكن أنا أبحث عن الحق
> 
> وصاحب الحجة القوية لا يخاف من آراء الآخرين لأنه على الحق



نحن لا نخاف من اراء الاخرين يا صديقي
انت تبحث عن الحق و من واجبنا ان نقدم لك الاجابة الصحيحة التي تعكس ايماننا و لا يجوز ان نسمح لاعضاء مسلمين ان يردوا على اسئلة بمعلومات مغلوطة لا علاقة لها بأيماننا

فهو اولاً و اخيراً لفائدتك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا حغلبك كتير تحملني 



> و كلمته اقنوم الابن


ممكن توضحلي معنى انقوم 



> نحن نؤمن ان كلمة الله تجسدت في المسيح عن طريق العذراء مريم دون تدخل بشري



لم تجبني ما معن " كلمة الله " ؟؟؟ 

وهل أفهم أن الكلمة أصبحت هي المسيح ؟؟ " تجسدت "


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> أنا حغلبك كتير تحملني
> 
> 
> ممكن توضحلي معنى انقوم



*معنى الكلمة ناقشناها و شرحناها في الموضوع التالي: ما معنى كلمة "أقنوم"؟ 
و هناك مواضيع اخرى تستطيع البحث عنها عن طريق محرك البحث
* 




> لم تجبني ما معن " كلمة الله " ؟؟؟




الله ناطق و له عقل و كلمته هي نتاج عقله و نطقه

كلمة الله جملة بسيطة تنسب الكلمة لله, فما هو الشئ الغير مفهوم؟




> وهل أفهم أن الكلمة أصبحت هي المسيح ؟؟ " تجسدت "



نعم اقنوم الكلمة تجسد في جسد المسيح


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

هل المسيح إله ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> هل المسيح إله ؟؟



نعم المسيح اله بحسب لاهوته الذي تجسد


----------



## القائد الأعلى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيد 

هل الروح اله ؟ 
وهل الأب اله ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2008)

القائد الأعلى قال:


> جيد
> 
> هل الروح اله ؟
> وهل الأب اله ؟



الاب اله
الابن اله
الروح القدس اله

و الاقانيم الثلاثة اله واحد فقط و ليست ثلاثة

ستسأل كيف و كل اقنوم هو اله؟

نقول ان لكل من الاقانيم نفس الجوهر الالهي الواحد

فالله هو كائن فنقول الله كائن
و الله ناطق فنقول الله الكلمة
و الله حي فنقول الله روح

كينونته و كلمته و روحه غير منفصلة و غير مجزئة


و الان ما دخل سؤالك بموضوعنا يا صديقي؟

هل لك ان تركز بالموضوع جيداً و تطرح اسئلة لها علاقة بالفداء؟

اي سؤال جديد نرحب به فتفضل اطرحه في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## to be good (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعة حد يقول لى ايهما الصائب وايهما المخطئ حتى نكمل الحوار ​


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2008)

to be good قال:


> ايه يا جماعة حد يقول لى ايهما الصائب وايهما المخطئ حتى نكمل الحوار ​




و هل يوجد فرق بينما قلت انا و الاخ الله نوري؟
انا قلت لك ان الله عاقل و ناطق و هذه كلمته اي اقنوم الابن

فما الاختلاف؟


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الموضوع الجميل ده والحوار الاجمل وياريت اخوانا الى مش مصدقين ان الله بذل ابنه الوحيد لاجل العالم يصدق 
لان السيد المسيح بصلبه قد فداء نفسه لاجلنا 
وقد قام ليبن لنا ان الانسان يقدر يخرج من الخطيه حتى لو خلاص مات فبكلمه واحده وهى انى اتوب اليك يارب ممكن اى انسان يرجع وربنا بيمحى كل الى عمله وبيبداء صفحه جديده وهكذا بذل الله ابنه الوحيد ليفدينا


----------



## يثرب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يسمح لي بالمشاركة ام سيحذف الرد


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يثرب قال:


> هل يسمح لي بالمشاركة ام سيحذف الرد


 
اذا كانت ردود فارغة كهذه سنحذفها لكي يبقى الموضوع قيم بدون ردود بالية

عندك اضافة فتفضل بطرحها و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## يثرب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> اذا كانت ردود فارغة كهذه سنحذفها لكي يبقى الموضوع قيم بدون ردود بالية
> 
> عندك اضافة فتفضل بطرحها و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك



ياسلام ايه الرد العنيف دا

عموما هي ان شاء الله مش هتبقى ردود مهلهلة زي ما بتقول

لي عودة ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يثرب قال:


> ياسلام ايه الرد العنيف دا
> 
> عموما هي ان شاء الله مش هتبقى ردود مهلهلة زي ما بتقول
> 
> لي عودة ان شاء الله تعالى



*سلام المسيح
بكل محبة نجاوبك على اى سوال

تفضلى اطرحى سوالك 

سلام المسيح*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / تو بى جوود
+++ كان سؤالك الأصلى : (( لماذا يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لكى يفدى البشرية ؟ ))
++ وقد أجاب إخوتى الأحباء بردود متكاملة .
+++ كما توجد مداخلة سابقة ، بمنتدانا الحبيب ، عن نفس الموضوع ، إسمحلى أن أنقلها لسيادتك :
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++ فكرة سيادتك ، عن وجود أب  ، وله إبن ، وأن الأب يضحى بالإبن ،مثلما يفعل البعض مع أولادهم الآن  هى فكرة بعيدة تماماً عن الحقيقة .
        ( 1 ) فتعبيرات " آب " ، و " إبن " ، لا تعنى نهائياً المعنى الجسدانى الذى تتخيله سيادتك . بل بمعنى روحى خالص .
        ( 2 )  الآب والإبن ، هما  بمعنى ، يمكن تشبيهه -- مع فارق التشبيه -- بولادة النور من النار ، بدون إنفصال ، وبدون فارق زمنى ، وبدون فارق فى الطبيعة والجوهر ، ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق .
          كما يمكن تشبيهه ( مع الفارق ) بتولد الفكر والفهم والحكمة ، فى ذات الإنسان ، بدون إنفصال بين الذات وبين العقل والأفكار.
        (3 ) وبذل الآب للإبن ، ليس بمعنى أن جوهر اللاهوت للإبن قد تأثر ، بل بمعنى أن الناسوت ، الذى إتحد به اللاهوت ، قد مات على الصليب ، بدون أن يكون لذلك أى تأثير فعلى على اللاهوت ، لأنه غير متغير نهائياً . ولكن ما حدث للناسوت ، صار ينسب -- معنوياً فقط -- للاهوت المتحد به . 
+++ وذلك يمكن أيضاً تشبيهه -- مع الفارق-- بأنك عندما تطرق الحديد المحمى بالنار ، فإن الطرق يبدو ، ظاهرياً فقط ، كأنه يحدث للنار ، مع أن النار طاقة ، و لا تتأثر بالطرق نهائياً .
>>>>>>>>>>> إذن ، ليس فى الأمر شيئ مما ذكرته سيادتك .


----------



## jamil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

البشر كله خطاء ----- فى البدء خطا ابونا ادم لانه عصا كلمه الله باكله التفاحه وعاقبه الله بترك الفردوس والعيش على الارض هذه هى الخطيه الاولي والكبرى .... ثم بذل الله ابنه الوحيد لمصالحه البشريه وخلاصهم من هذه الخطيئه(فداء الابن للمصالحه )من الصعب على غير المسيحي فهم معني  هذا الفداء


----------



## مانع سليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> اجابة هذا السؤال مقتبسه من الاخ ++menooo++
> 
> 
> الله خلق الأرض – خلق السماوات – خلق الجبال – خلق الحيوان - خلق الإنسان
> ...



طبعاً ستقول أن هذا لف ودوران 

ولكن عندي بعض الملاحضات 

الله أكبر من كل شيئ أليس كذلك\

إذاً الله لن يحل في شيئ أصغر منه 

وأنا سألتك ما منزلة المسيح عندكم فلم تجبني 

على ما سألت 

وأنا اعرف لماذا هربت 

وأنت بردك هذا وقعت في فخ 

الله كان موجود 

وعاقل 

وحي قبل ولادة المسيح 

أتمنى أن تجيبني على هذا السؤال وبعدها نتحاور​


----------



## al kharek (22 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح له المجد 
بعد اذنك ممكن اشارك 


> الله أكبر من كل شيئ أليس كذلك\
> 
> إذاً الله لن يحل في شيئ أصغر منه


اولا: الله لا يقارن مع الاشياء حتي نقول اكبر او اصغر
ثانيا: الله بلاهوته لا يسعه الارض و السماء و الكون كله لا يسعه 
ثالثا: الله لن يحل في شئ اصغر منه؟؟؟  
المسيح له المجد قال (ليس احد صعد الي السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء) وكان وقتها المسيح علي الارض اذن فهو هنا يعلن عدم محدوديته 
يقول الكتاب الذي فيه يحل ملئ اللاهوت جسديا  الحلول هنا تعني الاتحاد الطبيعه الالهيه بالطبيعه البشريه و ليس الحلول الانساني كما تفهمه 
اذن المسيح له المجد كائن منذ الازل ..وقد ظهر لابراهيم و يعقوب و الانبياء الاوليين جميعا لانه فوق الزمن و حدوده فهو خالق الزمن .


> الله كان موجود
> 
> وعاقل
> 
> وحي قبل ولادة المسيح


طبعا و بعدها ...لانك تعتقد ان المسيح لم يكن موجود قبل الولاده ..وهو خطأ اوقعت نفسك فيه 
المسيح يقول انه هو (يهوه) الله الكائن منذ الازل


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع يا احبة
الموضوع هو لماذا بذل الله ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشرية

نحن بأنتظار الاخ الذي بدأ الحوار و اختفى مؤخراً

لعل المانع خير..


----------



## مانع سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

al kharek قال:


> اولا: الله لا يقارن مع الاشياء حتي نقول اكبر او اصغر
> ثانيا: الله بلاهوته لا يسعه الارض و السماء و الكون كله لا يسعه
> ثالثا: الله لن يحل في شئ اصغر منه؟؟؟



أنا أحتج على حذف المشاركة 

التي شاركت بها في الأمس


----------



## محمد الدهان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسمحولي بمداخلة بسيطة اريد منها ان اوضح حكمة السؤال الذي ساله الاخ                          to be good فهو بهذا السؤال لايريد ان يعرف سبب هذا الفداء فكلنا نعرف مسلمين ومسيحيين من ان الرب يحب عباده التائبين ويبذل بقدرته اللامتناهية كل شيء من اجل ان يعود الانسان المخطا عن خطاه ويتوب الى بارئه.ولكن اليس لنا حق التسائل لماذا يفعل الرب هذا الفعل بان يجعل روحه تتمثل في جسد فاني ياكل ويشرب ويتغوط كباقي البشر كل هذا من اجل ان يصلب وتدق المسامير على يديه وتسيل الدماء منه حتى يقال ان الرب فدى جسده من اجل ان يكفر عن ذنوب البشر .فمن الممكن ان يبقى الرب في علياءه وسموه ويقول لكل البشر من ادم وحتى اخر انسان يخلق انه غفار لذنوب البشر مهما فعلوا وان لايياسوا من رحمته لانه هو التواب الرحيم.بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(قل لعبادي الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لاتقنطوا من رحمة الله .ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا.انه هو الغفور الرحيم).وهو بهذا الفعل سوف لايجعل عقول عباده تذهب من انه هو اب وقد فدى ابنه من اجل البشر ويجعلهم مشركين بدلا من ان يكونوا موحدين له.*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*



اسمحولي بمداخلة بسيطة اريد منها ان اوضح حكمة السؤال الذي ساله الاخ to be good فهو بهذا السؤال لايريد ان يعرف سبب هذا الفداء فكلنا نعرف مسلمين ومسيحيين من ان الرب يحب عباده التائبين ويبذل بقدرته اللامتناهية كل شيء من اجل ان يعود الانسان المخطا عن خطاه ويتوب الى بارئه.ولكن اليس لنا حق التسائل لماذا يفعل الرب هذا الفعل بان يجعل روحه تتمثل في جسد فاني ياكل ويشرب ويتغوط كباقي البشر كل هذا من اجل ان يصلب وتدق المسامير على يديه وتسيل الدماء منه حتى يقال ان الرب فدى جسده من اجل ان يكفر عن ذنوب البشر .فمن الممكن ان يبقى الرب في علياءه وسموه ويقول لكل البشر من ادم وحتى اخر انسان يخلق انه غفار لذنوب البشر مهما فعلوا وان لايياسوا من رحمته لانه هو التواب الرحيم.بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(قل لعبادي الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لاتقنطوا من رحمة الله .ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا.انه هو الغفور الرحيم).وهو بهذا الفعل سوف لايجعل عقول عباده تذهب من انه هو اب وقد فدى ابنه من اجل البشر ويجعلهم مشركين بدلا من ان يكونوا موحدين له.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

إن كان التجسد لا يليق بكرامة الله.  ولكن الله رأى أنه ضرورة من أجل خلاص البشر وقبله على نفسه  وإن دل هذا على شيء إنما يدل على عظيم محبته لهم وفائق اتضاعه من أجلهم.  ولعله أمر يدعو إلى العجب أن الله عندما أراد أن يتقرب إليَّ بمحبته ويفكني من قيودي ويحررني من عبوديتي أن أحاسبه وهو الله على الوسيلة التي اتخذها لخلاصي أو أن أستنكرها!




> *وهو بهذا الفعل سوف لايجعل عقول عباده تذهب من انه هو اب وقد فدى ابنه من اجل البشر ويجعلهم مشركين بدلا من ان يكونوا موحدين له*.


 
* اولا :*عجيب قولك هذا فانا مسيحية واؤمن ان الله واحد لا شريك له واعبد اله واحد 
ولكــــــــن الهى الذى اؤمن به ليس اله اعجمى ميتا لا احس بوجوده معى 
لكن اله موجود بذاته حى بروحه ناطق بكلمته 

*ثانيا : *هل سوف تقف اعمال الله العظيمة وتقول عقلى اعمال الله الموجودة فى الطبيعة امامك جميعها تفوق العقل !!!

فلا يجب عليك كانسان ان تتعالى بتفكيرك وتعترض على اعمال الله التى دبرها لخلاص البشرية !!​


----------



## محمد الدهان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخت سندريلا فايز سلام من الله عليكي.حاشا لله ان املي عليه افعاله وان اقترح عليه ماذا يفعل فانا كمسلم مؤمن بان الله( لايسال عما يفعل وهم بسئلون) ولكني كانسان واعي افهم ان الله عز وجل بعث الانبياء والرسل على مر الازمان لكي يهدوا الناس ويبينوا لهم طريق الرب المستقيم وان يكونوا واضحين في كلماتهم التي يبلغون بها رسالة الرب من دون زيغ او تلبيس فكل الاديان التي بعثها الرب الى الارض يجب ان تكون مفهومة وسهلة وبسيطة لكي يفهمها البشر على كافة مستوياتهم الفكرية لكي لاتكون لهم حجة على الله يوم القيامة من انهم لم يبلغوا الرسالة بالشكل الصحيح والسليم والذي فهمته انا من العقيدة المسيحية وانا انسان متعلم وليس جاهل من ان الله بعث بابنه الى الارض ليكفر عن خطاياهم فاذن هنالك اب وهنالك ابن وهم اثنان وليس واحد وانا ان امنت بالمسيحية فاكون قد اشركت بالله من دون ان ادري وسيكون لي حجة على الله يوم القيامة من انه جعلني مشركا ولم يجعلني موحدا كما ينبغي وكما اراد.وسيقذفني في النار لانني ارتكبت اكبر الخطايا وهي الشرك بالله وهذا باعتقادي لايصح ويخالف الفطرة السليمة.بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(وما ارسلنا من رسول من قبلك الا نوحي اليه انه لااله الا انا فاعبدون)صدق الله العظيم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ كرامة الله ليست من زجاج ، حتى تخشى عليها من التحطم ، كرامة الله فوق السموات والأرض معاً .
+++ الله يفعل ما يريده بدون خشية من أى شيئ .
+++ فإن أراد أن يتجسد ، فإنك لن تقول له بما ينبغى وما لا ينبغى ، وفى جميع الحالات ، فإنه يؤثر ولا يتأثر ، يُغيِّر ولا يتغير .
++++ إذن ، فالمهم ليس هو ما تريده أنت ، بل ما يريده الإله الحقيقى وحده .
+++++ وذلك يقتضى السؤال -- أولاً -- عمن هو الإله الحقيقى ، وحينئذ فإننا لن نعترض عليه فى كل ما يفعله ، لأنه هو الصواب المطلق .
+++++++ الإله الحقيقى ، هو المقياس للصح والخطأ ، وليس أفكار الناس القاصرة عن معرفة حكمته الفائقة .
++++ الإله الحقيقى يثبت لنا عن صدق رسالته لنا ، بواسطة المعجزات التى لا يقدر على فعلها أحد ، لا إنسان ولا ملاك .
+++ مثل معجزة الخلق ، فإنه خلق عيوناً من طين للمولود أعمى ، فبذلك أثيت صدقه فى كل ما يقوله . 
+++  ومثل معجزة إعادة الحياة للميت بعد أربعة أيام ، بعدما تعفن ودوَّد ، بمجرد الأمر : لعازر ، هلمَّ خارجاً ، فبذلك أثبت صدقه فى كل ما يقوله .
++++++ وبعدما نعرف من هو الإله الحقيقى ، فإننا لن نعارضه فيما يفعله ، لأنه هو الصح المطلق ، وهو الحق المطلق .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد الدهان
+++ معذرة عن تخطيىَّ لمشاركتك الأخيرة ، لأنها نزلت فى نفس الوقت .
+++ وسيادتك تتكلم بالعقل ، إذ تقول :
((والذي فهمته انا من العقيدة المسيحية وانا انسان متعلم وليس جاهل من ان الله بعث بابنه الى الارض ليكفر عن خطاياهم فاذن هنالك اب وهنالك ابن وهم اثنان وليس واحد وانا ان امنت بالمسيحية فاكون قد اشركت بالله من دون ان ادري وسيكون لي حجة على الله يوم القيامة من انه جعلني مشركا ولم يجعلني موحدا كما ينبغي وكما اراد ))
+++++ فعن قولك : ما فهمته من العقيدة المسيحية ، أقول لسيادتك أنك لم تسمع جيداً ما نقوله ، فالفهم الصحيح يحتاج إلى الإنصات الصحيح ، فلا نلومن الله على عدم صحة فهمنا ، ما دمنا لم ننصت جيداً لما قيل .
+++++ ومن هذا الفهم الغير صحيح -- الناتج عن عدم الإنصات الجيد -- قول سيادتك بأنه يوجد أب وإبن وإن ذلك شركاً بالله . فهل إستمعت سيادتك جيداً لما نقوله عن الآب والإبن ؟؟ هل حدث أن قال أحدنا -- مهما كان غير متعلم نهائياً -- بأن مفهوم الآب والإبن ، هو مفهوم جسدانى ، فيه شخصان وكيانان مختلفان ، حتى أن سيادتك تعتبر أننا نقول بالشرك ؟؟؟
+++++ بل إننا جميعاً -- بلا إستثناء وبلا تفرقة بين متعلم وغير متعلم -- نقول بأن "" الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد"" ، وأن تعبير الآب والإبن هو تعبير روحى لا يمت للجسديات بأى صلة ، ولا ينطبق عليه ما ينطبق على الجسديات من ضرورة التعددية والسبق ... إلخ .
++++ أما عن حساب الله ، فإنه عادل ، ولن يتبرر الإنسان أمامه بحجة أنه لم يفهم ، لأنه لو رفع قلبه له وطلب منه الإرشاد ، فإنه سيرشده ، فإطلب منه ، بأمانة ، فكل من يطلبه بنيِّة خالصة ، ينال منه الفهم الصحيح ، أما الملتوون ، ومحبو الكذب ، فلن يفهموا شيئاً .
+++++ فبالحكمة التى أنعم بها الله عليك ، توجَّه إليه بكل إخلاص ، وهو سيرشدك للحق ، فهل هذا طلب صعب ، حتى أنك تظن أنك ستنتصر على الله فى المحاكمة !!!!!


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*



الاخت سندريلا فايز سلام من الله عليكي.حاشا لله ان املي عليه افعاله وان اقترح عليه ماذا يفعل فانا كمسلم مؤمن بان الله( لايسال عما يفعل وهم بسئلون) فكل الاديان التي بعثها الرب الى الارض يجب ان تكون مفهومة وسهلة وبسيطة لكي يفهمها البشر على كافة مستوياتهم الفكرية لكي لاتكون لهم حجة على الله يوم القيامة من انهم لم يبلغوا الرسالة بالشكل الصحيح والسليم  

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عزيزى هل عندما  ياتى اليك المرسل نفسه سوف يتلبس عليك الامر وعندما يرسل اليك بمرسل يتبين لك الحق ؟!!

اذا كنت كما تقول انسان واع مدرك هل ترى رسالة اوضح من هذا ؟؟!!




			ولكني كانسان واعي افهم ان الله عز وجل بعث الانبياء والرسل على مر الازمان لكي يهدوا الناس ويبينوا لهم طريق الرب المستقيم وان يكونوا واضحين في كلماتهم التي يبلغون بها رسالة الرب من دون زيغ او تلبيس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والان دعنى اخاطب شخصك الواعى المدرك 

صدقت عزيزى عندما قلت ان الله عزوجل بعث الانبياء والرسل على مر الزمان لكى يهدوا الناس ويبينوا لهم طريق الرب المستقيم 

فهناك عدة مئات من النبوات فى العهد القديم التى اؤمن بها انا وانت تتحدث عن الرب يسوع المسيح قد تمت تماما قبل مجيئه الاول  سواء نبوات قد تمت فى حياته وخدمته، أو كرؤية مسبقة لشخصيته  وما اعظم ان أن تتحقق جميعها على أروع ما يكون في شخص واحد، فهذا من أقوى الأدلة على مصدرها الإلهى 
ومن ثم مصداقيتها المطلقة، التي لا يمكن أن تصور إلا عن الله العليم بكل شيء والقدير على كل شيء، فهو وحده الذي يقدر أن يوحي لرجاله الأمناء بهذه النبوات ويتممها في حينه 

والان دعنى اسال شخصك المدرك هل ترى اختلاف فيما تنبأ به انبياء العهد القديم بمجىء السيد المسيح وبعد المجيىء ؟؟





 والذي فهمته انا من العقيدة المسيحية وانا انسان متعلم وليس جاهل من ان الله بعث بابنه الى الارض ليكفر عن خطاياهم فاذن هنالك اب وهنالك ابن وهم اثنان وليس واحد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والان دعنى اصحح لك فهمك الخاطىء بما انى ادرى منك بهذه العقيدة 
نحن نؤمن باله واحد وله ثلاثة اقانيم ومن احسن التشبيهات للثالوث هو الانسان خلق على صورة الله 

الانسان له ذات انسانية واحدة وهذه الذات لها عقل وروح 
اذا ذات وعقل وروح ثلاثة = انسان واحد 

وهكذا بالنسبة الله فهناك ذات الهية نسميها الاب وهذه الذات لها عقل او كلمة نسميه الابن ولها روح نسميه الروح القدس 
اذا الله بذاته وعقله وروحه ثلاثة = الـــــــــه واحد 

ملاحظة المثال للتقريب فقط 




			وانا ان امنت بالمسيحية فاكون قد اشركت بالله من دون ان ادري وسيكون لي حجة على الله يوم القيامة من انه جعلني مشركا ولم يجعلني موحدا كما ينبغي وكما اراد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اذا عزيزى لكى يوضح لك الامر اكثر نريدك ان توضح لنا معنى الاشراك الذى فهمته من المسيحية على حسب زعمــك فانا ايضا كانسانة مثلك لا اريد ان اشرك بالله اريدك ان توضح لى اين وجدت هذا الاشراك حتى احاربه معك لاننا لا نريد ان نشرك بالله 




وسيقذفني في النار لانني ارتكبت اكبر الخطايا وهي الشرك بالله وهذا باعتقادي لايصح ويخالف الفطرة السليمة.بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(وما ارسلنا من رسول من قبلك الا نوحي اليه انه لااله الا انا فاعبدون)صدق الله العظيم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عزيزى الله الذى خلقنا لن يتركنا فهو يرعانا فى كل وقت ومن واجبات الرعاية الارشاد والتوجيه والتزويد بالنصائح الازمة لحفظ الحياة فتأكد ان الذى خلقك لن يترك تقذف فى النار قبل توجيهك ورعايتك وارشادك لانه اله محبـــــــة 
*


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الاحبة

موضوعنا هو لماذا فدانا الله بأبنه الوحيد

الرجاء الرجاء التركيز على صلب الموضوع و عدم التشعب لمواضيع اخرى


----------



## محمد الدهان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخت سندريلا سلام من الله عليكي وبعد.مفهوم الاخلاص في العبادة ضمن مفهوم العقيدة الاسلامية التي انا مؤمن بها تعني ان اعبد الله وحده ولااجزءه الى اجزاء بل هو واحد لاشريك له وان اخلص العبادة له اي بمعنى ان لااستعين الابه ولا اتوكل الا عليه ولااطلب اي شيء في هذه الدنيا الفانية الا منه اعتقادا مني بانه المعبود الذي تتجلى كل صفات الاله الحق فيه وهو لايحتاجني بل انا الذي احتاجه فهو الغني عن عباده وهو بهذا المفهوم لايحتاج الى ان يتجسد لي بصورة مرئيه حتى اعبده وهذا ما طلبه موسى عليه السلام منه ولم يلبى له طلبه بل تجلى ربه للجبل فجعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا.اختي العزيزة هل فشلت كل الرسالات السماوية التي بعثها الله للبشر عن طريق انبيائه الكرام لكي ينزل رب العزة بنفسه حتى يبلغهم رسالته.ميزة الانسان عن باقي المخلوقات هي عقله وهو شيء ثمين حرام علينا ان لم نستخدمه ليدلنا على خالقنا لكي نعبده العبادة الصحيحة التي ارتاها لنا.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد الدهان
+++ إسمح لى بمداخلة صغيرة ، لحين رد الأخت الحبيبة سندرلا بكلام الحكمة التى أنعم بها الله عليها .
+++ فنحن نعبد الله وحده ، ولا نجزأه ، بالكيفية التى أشرت إليها سيادتك . الله واحد ، موجود بذاته عاقل بكلمته (( اللوجوس ، تعنى العقل أو المنطق ، مثلما نقول : لوجيك ، أى منطقى أو عقلانى )) ، حى بروحه القدوس .
+++ هذه هى طبيعة الإله الواحد الذى لا شريك له ، ويوجد فارق عظيم ، بين التحدث عن طبيعة الإله الواحد ، وبين التعددية ، أى الأكثر من واحد .
+++ وهو الغير محتاج لأحد ولا لشيئ ، لا لعبادة أحد ، ولا لأن يخلق أحداً  ، ولا لأن يغفر لأحد ، ولا لأن يكافئ أحداً بالسعادة الأبدية ، ولا لأن يعاقب أحداً بالعقاب الأبدى .
++++ هو ليس محتاج لأى شيئ ، ومع ذلك فإنه يفعل هذه الأشياء ، ليس عن إحتياج ، بل عن إرادة ، فإنه يفعل ما يريد . ++ ولا يصح القول بأنه يفعل ما يحتاج لأن يفعله ، لا بل إنه يفعل كل ما يفعله برغبته المطلقة وإرادته المطلقة .
++++ فإن دبر تدبيراً ما ، كالخلاص بطريقة معينة تتوافق مع إرادته ، فليس من حق أحد أن يقول له لماذا تفعل هذا هكذا .
++++++ لذلك ، فالنقطة الأساسية ، ستعود بنا لمعرفة من هو الإله الحق ، وعندئذ فإننا لن نعترض على إرادته وإسلوبه فى تنفيذ إرادته ، لأنه هو الحق والصح المطلق ، مثلما سبق وأشرت فى المداخلة السابق ، التى أرجو أن تكون قد إطلعت عليها .


----------



## محمد الدهان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخ مكرم سلام من الله عليك وبعد .انا لااختلف معك في اي شيء قلته في المداخلات القيمة التي تكرمت بها. فنحن المسلمون كذلك لانعبد الا الها واحدا لاشريك له خلق الموت وخلق الحياة وهو رب الاضداد فهو رحيم بعباده وبنفس الوقت هو شديد العقاب على من عصاه ولم يتب من ذنوبه.وهو الذي يرزقنا وهو الذي هدانا الى الطريق المستقيم عن طريق كل الانبياء الذين بعثهم للبشر من ادم عليه السلام مرورا بنوح وادريس وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وزكريا ويحي والمسيح عليهم السلام الى ان بعث خاتمهم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.ومما ورد اعلاه نحن لانختلف معكم فيم يخص الاله الذي نعبده فنحن الاثنين نعبد نفس الاله وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يتقبل منا نحن الاثنين عبادتنا له وطاعتنا واخلاصنا اليه انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*ســــــــــــلام ونعمـــــــــــــة *​ا





> لاخت سندريلا سلام من الله عليكي وبعد.مفهوم الاخلاص في العبادة ضمن مفهوم العقيدة الاسلامية التي انا مؤمن بها تعني ان اعبد الله وحده ولااجزءه الى اجزاء بل هو واحد لاشريك له وان اخلص العبادة له اي بمعنى ان لااستعين الابه ولا اتوكل الا عليه ولااطلب اي شيء في هذه الدنيا الفانية الا منه اعتقادا مني بانه المعبود الذي تتجلى كل صفات الاله الحق فيه وهو لايحتاجني بل انا الذي احتاجه فهو الغني عن عباده



صدقت عزيزى لا اعترض معك على هذا​


> وهو بهذا المفهوم لايحتاج الى ان يتجسد لي بصورة مرئيه حتى اعبده وهذا ما طلبه موسى عليه السلام منه ولم يلبى له طلبه بل تجلى ربه للجبل فجعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا.



قبل ان نتناقش فى هذا يجب ان تتفقى معى فى نقطتين :

1 ) إن التجسد سر عظيم ذكرته اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام، عندما تكلمت عن ولادة كلمة الله من العذراء مريم وهو سر لأن ولادة المسيح كلمة الله من مريم بدون رجل هو أمر يفوق العقل.  لأنه على خلاف الطبيعة، ويؤكد أنه عمل إلهي لا يقدر عليه سوى الله الخالق 

2)إن كان التجسد يخص قدرة الله وتدبيره، فليس للبشر أن يتعالوا بفكرهم لكي يفحصوا أعمال الله أو يعترضوا على تدبيره الذي تمَّ بقضاء منه. إن كان الله موجوداً بذاته إلا أنه موجود في كل موجود.  لذلك لا يضيره أن يكون في صورة إنسان.

اعتقد ان سوف تتفق معى اليس كذلك ؟؟ 
فانت الذى قلت فى مداخلتك هذه  ان الله لا يحتاج الى ان يتجسد لى بصورة مرئية حتى اعبده اذا انت الذى تحتاج اليه  فان حدث ذلك رغم عدم احتاجه اليه الا يدل على عظيم محبته لنا وفائق اتضاعه من اجلنا ؟؟ اذا اذا كان الله فعل ذلك من اجلك لانه يحبك فماذا سيكون موقفك ؟؟ تقف امامه وتقول لا لا تستطيع ان تفعل هذا ؟؟ ولماذا تفعل هذا ؟؟  

اذا ما هو واجب عليك كعبد كانسان ان تقف امام مثل هذه الاعمال العظيمة وتقول سبحانك ياربى فى اعمالك العظيمة ..... خير من ان تستنكرها ​


> اختي العزيزة هل فشلت كل الرسالات السماوية التي بعثها الله للبشر عن طريق انبيائه الكرام لكي ينزل رب العزة بنفسه حتى يبلغهم رسالت



اخى العزيز من قالك لك هذا المعلومة الخاطئة ؟؟ من قال لك ان الرسالت السماوية فشلت ؟!!
هل ترى تناقض بين ما تنبأ به انبياء العهد القديم  عن مجىء السيد المسيح وبعد مجيئه الاول حقا ؟؟ انه قيل سوف يحدث وحقا حدث ....السيد المسي لكى يكمل الناموس لا لكى ينقضه وحقا اكمله وصعد الى عرش سماه العظيم امام اعين البشر وسوف ياتى فى مجيئه الثانى وستنظره كــــــــل عين . 

فاين هذا الفشل فى الرسالات السماوية ؟؟ انى عكسك تماما ارى صدقها واكمالها بالتمام والكمال يبدو انه هناك لبس لديك!!!​


> ميزة الانسان عن باقي المخلوقات هي عقله وهو شيء ثمين حرام علينا ان لم نستخدمه ليدلنا على خالقنا لكي نعبده العبادة الصحيحة التي ارتاها لنا.



صدقت عزيزى فى قولك تقابل الانسان بعض الامور حتما لابد ان يحكم فيها عقله عن اى شىء اخر فهى ميزة فعلا 
ولكنها هذه الميزة ستزول وتصبح نقمة عندما نستخدمها استخدام معاكس بان نعترض بها على امور الله العجيبة التى دبرها لنا 
فانت كمن تريد ان تضع اعمال الله العظيمة الغير المحدودة فى حفرة عقلك الضيق المحدود 

استفسار بسيط عزيزى اخبرنى ما موقفك من اعمال الله العجيبة المحيطة حولك ومسيطرة على الكون كله هل تصدقها ام لا ؟؟؟ وهل تحكم فيها عقلك قبل ايمانك بانه هو خالقها بلا ادنى شك 
اعتقد انك تقف امامها متعجبا مندهشا من عظمة الخلق لا تقول سوى سبحانك ياربى أليس كذلـــك؟؟؟!!​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> الاخوة الاحبة
> 
> موضوعنا هو لماذا فدانا الله بأبنه الوحيد
> 
> الرجاء الرجاء التركيز على صلب الموضوع و عدم التشعب لمواضيع اخرى



عذرا عزيزى ماى روك مع احترامى لقوانين المنتدى ومحاولة عدم التشتيت واتباع النظام السائد  لكن اعتقد ان موضوع الفداء لا يتجزأ عن موضوع التجسد فهو ملصق به لا نستطيع ان نفصله  فان تحدثنا عن الفداء لابد ان نتحدث عن التجسد ولو كان بحسن نية​
اقدر لك اهتمامك بنظام المنتدى 
ربنا يقويـــــــــــك​


----------



## محمد الدهان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*حُرر بواسطة My Rock
لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع و لتفسيره للعقيدة المسيحية بالاعتماد على مزاجه و فكره الاسلامي
الطريقة هذه مرفوضة في الحوار و اي محاولة قادمة سيتم حذفها دون سابق انذار
*


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ محمد الدهان
طريقة في الحوار مرفوضة فلا نحتاج لامثالك ان يشرحوا لنا العقيدة المسيحية ولا ان يعللوها و يفسروها و يعولوها
هذه المرة ساكتفي بتحرير مشاركتك, لكن اذا تكررت الطريقة فيستم الحذف دون سابق انذار

لا داعي للرد على ردي هذا لكي لا يشتت الموضوع (اي رد و تعليق على تنبيهي هذا سيتم حذفه)

لنرجع الى الموضوع و مساره بدون تشتيت و بدون كلام انشائي


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> العدد يعني اية
> 
> 
> 
> ...




السلام على من اتبع الهدى :.   

هذا السلام ... قد يضجر منه احد ولكني استغرب الذي ينفر منه 
لانك اذا كنت على هدى فلماذا النفر منه الى ان كنت غير ذالك فهو لن يعجبك ...

ياستاذ ماي روك  ردك هنا اي انك باختصار تقول ان المسيح  تجسد به الله .
اي انه هو الله بصورة جسد ؟ بناءا على كلامك ...

اتمنى ان ترد علي رد منطقي وبالدليل وتتجنب الرد الذي تعودنا عليه بقولك بلاش لف ودوران 
ولا نجد جوابا هنا اريد ان تفيدني بمعلوماتك 
 نحن نتحاور لن نفرض على احد غير قناعته لا انت ولا انا 

 وكللن حر بدينه هنا نحن للحوار استاذ
ماي روك ...

هنا اريد اجوبه  لأسألتي ...؟؟؟

هل الله بحاجة ان يضحي بنفسه  للبشر ليغفر خطاياهم ؟

واذا هو يضحي بنفسه يضحي لمن ؟ 

اليس الله هو غافر الذنوب لماذا لايكون الغفران الى بتضحيته بنفسه ولمن ؟


----------



## nofeir (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى شمس المحبة-- الله قادر على كل شئ وكل أعماله بحكمة إلهية فوق إدراكنا -- ولكن العجز فى الإنسان نفسه الذى تدنست طبيعته بالخطية وصار اَدم وكل نسله الذى فى صلبه تحت وطأة الخطية ونخس الشيطان وذلك أبعده عن الله القدوس --- وهكذا فإن العجز فى البشرية كلها التى سارت إلى حالة ترزح فيها تحت ثقل الخطية والاَثام وصار الجميع تحت نفس الحكم يولدون خارج الجنة ثم يموت الإنسان ويتحلل الجسد ويعود إلى التراب وتنطلق الروح إلى مكان انتظار القيامة الدينونة-- حيث يدان كل إنسان بحسب أعماله وخطاياه الخاصة- ولكن الجميع خطاؤون ولا يستطيع أحد أن يوفى العدل الإلهى كاملاً بأعماله ويدخل السماء فى محضر الله القدوس إلا برحمة حقيقية عملية من الله تقدم للجنس البشرى الخلاص والتبرير لصالح بشريتنا العاجزة ----------- أما عن سؤالك هل الله بحاجة إلى أن يضحى بنفسه للبشر -- طبعاً لا- فالإنسان بحاجة إلى رأس جديد للبشرية بلا خطية ينوب عنها-- أى بحاجة إلى إنسان بطبيعة بشرية حقيقية كامل بلا خطية غير واقع تحت نفس الحكم وله الغلبة على الشيطان وله سلطان وحياة فى ذاته بحيث يملك أن يقدم نفسه بكامل إرادته وإختياره ذبيحة فداء غير محدود كنائب عن البشرية - فينزع خطايانا وحكم الموت الأبدى -ويقوم منتصرا على الموت فيمنحنا حياة أبدية فى محضر الله- ويمنح طبيعتنا تبرير واستحقاق دخول ملكوت السموات لكل من يثبت فيه ------- وبالطبع كل مواليد اَدم وحواء محدودين خطاة واقعين تحت نفس الحكم ولا يملكوا أن يقدموا فداء عن أنفسهم --------- فالفداء ورفع الخطية وحكم الموت تم بالتجسد- أى أن الله تجسد بكلمته وظهر فى الجسد بطبيعة بشرية كاملة حقيقية وليس خيال-- وهو بلاهوته غير محدود كلى الوجود موجود فى كل مكان- ولكنه ظهر لنا فى الجسد فطهر طبيعتنا البشرية التى خلقها على صورته- ومن خلال الجسد كنائب عن الإنسان العاجز الذى تشوه بالخطية سحق الشيطان وأباد الخطية وخاض فى حكم الموت بالجسد وقام ومنحنا تبرير وفداء أبدى لكل من يقبل خلاص الله ويتوب عن خطاياه- ولكن التوبة هى أن يندم الإنسان ويتعهد ألا يخطأ مرة أخرى ولكنها لا تعالج الخطية التى وقعت وطبيعة الإنسان الخطاءة- ولكن الله دبر للبشرية فداء غير محدود وخلاص حقيقى بعمل نعمة إلهى ليطهر طبيعتنا ويعيدنا إليه -- مع ملاحظة أن الله لم يحل فى شخص أسمه يسوع وهذا الإنسان صار إله -- لا طبعاً- ولكن الله تجسد وظهر بيننا فى الجسد بأن هيأ لنفسه بذرة طبيعة بشرية لم تشخص من العجينة البشرية بطريقة معجزية ليس بالتناسل البشرى المتوارث عن اَدم وحواء وشخصن هذه الطبيعة البشرية فيه وحل بيننا ظاهراً فى الجسد بناسوت كامل حقيقى بدون حدوث تغيير فى جوهر لاهوته غير المحدود غير المدرك الموجود فى كل مكان وزمان-- فالمسيح هو الإله المتجسد وليس شريك من دون الله ---------- وسلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / شمس
+++ يؤسفنى أن سيادتك لم تقرئى المكتوب فى نفس هذا الموضوع ، وتكررين نفس الأسئلة ، كما لو كانت مقررة عليكم ، فإليك الإجابة السابقة عن إحدى نقاط سؤالك الأخير ، عن عدم إحتياج الله لأن يقوم بالفداء :
((((( ++++++ وهو الغير محتاج لأحد ولا لشيئ ، لا لعبادة أحد ، ولا لأن يخلق أحداً ، ولا لأن يغفر لأحد ، ولا لأن يكافئ أحداً بالسعادة الأبدية ، ولا لأن يعاقب أحداً بالعقاب الأبدى .
++++ هو ليس محتاج لأى شيئ ، ومع ذلك فإنه يفعل هذه الأشياء ، ليس عن إحتياج ، بل عن إرادة ، فإنه يفعل ما يريد . ++ ولا يصح القول بأنه يفعل ما يحتاج لأن يفعله ، لا بل إنه يفعل كل ما يفعله برغبته المطلقة وإرادته المطلقة .
++++ فإن دبر تدبيراً ما ، كالخلاص بطريقة معينة تتوافق مع إرادته ، فليس من حق أحد أن يقول له لماذا تفعل هذا هكذا .
++++++ لذلك ، فالنقطة الأساسية ، ستعود بنا لمعرفة من هو الإله الحق ، وعندئذ فإننا لن نعترض على إرادته وإسلوبه فى تنفيذ إرادته ، لأنه هو الحق والصح المطلق ، مثلما سبق وأشرت فى المداخلة السابق ، التى أرجو أن تكون قد إطلعت عليها  ))) إنتهى الجزء المنقول من المداخلة السابقة .


----------



## نبيل توفيق (5 نوفمبر 2008)

0 بمن تؤمن المسيحية  ؟ ولماذا؟ في اقل كلام يمكن 
نحن نؤمن بالله  واحد وهو غير محدود او منظور في صورة الاب  0 ونؤمن بة  وهو في صورة الابن متجسد يعلم و يفدي البشر كما رئينا 0  ونؤمن بة وهو في صورة  الروح القدس يعمل بالبشر كما نشعر بة 0
إذن إيماننا بالله لم يتعدد إلي آلهة أخري  أو أكثر من اله ولكن إيماننا  بالله الخالق الواحد تكرر في صورة المختلفة 0 فنؤمن بة وهو يعمل فينا في صورة الروح القدس  ونؤمن بة وهو في حالته الغير محدودة ونؤمن بة وهو في الحالة المرئية عند تجسده  لإتمام فداء البشر0
إذن نجيب علي السؤال الثاني وببساطة وفي اقل الكلام نقول لان ذلك حقيقة حدثت بالفعل ورأتها الناس والجهل بالحقيقة لا يعني عدم وجودها وهذا بالنسبة للذين لا يعرفون 0 فيجب عليهم البحث في ذلك 0
إما من ناحية المنطق 0 فليس من المنطق أن نعبد الله الذي لا نراه وتتصور  انه إلهة وتكون عباداتنا له ناتجة عن خيال 0 وبذلك يصبح الإله بالنسبة لنا من الخيالات لأنة لا يري 0 ويمكن أن نصل بة في خيالنا كالعنقاء او ألغول الذي لهما أوصاف عند العرب ولا يوجدون علي ارض الواقع  0 وأيضا يكون هناك حجاب بين الله والإنسان فإذا اقترب الانسان من الله 0 وهو علي يقين فسرعان ما يتبدد ذلك اليقين  0 وذلك لأنة يكون غير منطقي أو عقلي أن يقترب الانسان المحدود بالله الغير محدود  0 والأمثلة علي ذلك كثيرة       0 وأهمها أن سلك الضغط العالي يستطيع أن يجذب الانسان من علي بعد كبير ويحرقه وإذا ما فكر الإنسان في الله وهو في صورته المرهوبة لا يستطيع الدنو منهوه لألا احترق وبهذا الحاجب يعمل باستمرار في عقل الإنسان وبذلك يبعد الإنسان عن معرفة الله باستمرار 0 ولكن لرحمة الله بنا ومحبته لنا جاء متجسدا في صورة إنسان حتى يتحد معه الإنسان ويصل بة إلي المعرفة والاقتراب من الإله الديان 
  وبذلك لا تكون هناك شركة بين الإنسان وبين الله     ولكن نتيجة لوجود الله كما رئيناة أن الإنسان يدخل في شركة حقيقية مع الله ويستطيع أن يكلمة ويطلب منه احتياجاته ويلقى علية همومه   ويفرح بة لأنة هو قال تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم 0 ولهذه الأسباب وتلك النتائج  كانت الحقيقة ونحن نؤمن بالحقيقة ونستطيع ان نجد من الكتاب المقدس حجة لايماننا هذا وحجتنا هي 0


----------



## نبيل توفيق (5 نوفمبر 2008)

•	كيف يمكن ان ندرك ان  المسيح هو الله ؟
•	  ولماذا يكون المسيح هو الله ؟
•	ما العائد علي الانسان من كون المسيح ألها ؟
اما عن كون المسيح الاها  هذه عملية اكبر من اي عقل بشري ان يدركها لكون اللغة نفسها التي يتحدث بها البشر عاجزة او قاصرة للإتيان بألفاظ لغوية توصف الطبيعة أو حالة الآلة الظاهر في صورة جسد 
* ولكن ذلك الآلة الظاهر في الجسد قد أعطانا نماذج متعددة لتوضيح ما تعجز عنة اللغة          مباشرة 
*ومن الأمثلة التي أعطانا إياها السيد المسيح هي مثل خرج الزارع ليزرع فسقطت بذور في الطريق فلتقطنها الطيور والي آخر المثل وبعد ذلك يبدأ بتوضيح ما عجزت عنة اللغة فيقول كلمة الله يمكن أن يلتقطها الشيطان فلا تعطي ثمر ويمكن أن تنمو وتختنق كالبذور التي تسقط في الشوك  وهكذا يمكن تقريب ما تعجز عن توضيحه اللغة 

                               اذن   كيف يمكن ان ندرك ان  المسيح هو الله ؟
إما كيف يمكن ان ندرك ان المسيح هو الله فلا يمكن وصفها   لغويا ولكن يمكن تبسيط الأمر  بواسطة مثل مادي بسيط يوضح ذلك  مع الفارق 
*  وهو إذا كان هناك شخص أستاذ دكتور بكلية الطب فيكون له المقدرة علي القيام بأكثر من عمل منها  انه طبيب وكذلك أستاذ وكذلك سائق لسيارة مثلا 
*       ففي لحظة استخدامه لقدرته في الكشف علي مريض أو عمل عملية جراحية فيكون أسمة طبيب  وقام بالعمل بهذه الميزة بناء علي طبيعته القادرة في إتمام العمل بنجاح والتي مكنته من إعطاء نتائج ايجابية في هذا العمل 
*      وإذا قام هذا الرجل بإعطاء محاضرة للطلبة أو قدم بحثا في مؤتمر علمي فهو يقوم بذلك معتمدا علي قدرته أيضا كأستاذ وقدرته أيضا اهلتة للقيام بهذا العمل باقتدار 
*         وعند قيادته للسيارة بواسطة قدرته علي القيادة نجح في ان ينقل السيارة من مكان لأخر بنجاح دون أن يصتضم بشي 
*    إذن نلاحظ ان كل الأعمال السابقة كانت نتيجة ان هذا الإنسان قادر علي القيام بها  وان القيام بعمل ما لم يؤثر في الأعمال الاخري أو يحد منها أو ينتقص من شأنها لكونه قادر علي الإتيان بها  مع ملاحظة  كل  عمل من الأعمال السابقة لن ينجز بنفس الإحساس والإدراك بل كل عمل يحتاج إلي إحساس وإدراك خاص يختلف عن الإحساس والإدراك ألازم لعمل آخر  0ولا يؤثر عمل علي عمل أخر أو ينقص من شأنه أو يغير من طبيعته 0  هكذا الله وهو واحد غير محدود قام بثلاثة اعمال أو ادوار  ألا وهي الله الاب وهو الغير منظور وغير محدود وأيضا غير مدرك بالعقل البشري وعندما جاءت إرادة الله لفداء الانسان وتعليمة  كانت عملية  التجسد وظهر الله في صورة جسد إنسان وولد من العذراء مريم أمام أعيننا
وهو ايضا يعمل في صورة الروح القدس الذي يعمل في الانسان ويبكته علي الخطية وهو الله الذي يعمل في الانسان وهو في هذه الحالة ليس بالصورة المرهوبة صورة الأب أو الصورة المتجسدة صورة الابن هكذا يكون الاب والابن والروح القدس هما الاها واحدا هذا الإله الواحد الغير محدود يقوم بثلاثة اعمال دون إنقاص من شأن الإله 0 ولكن تحديدا ليتمشى مع إدراك البشر 0 


                                           2     - لماذا يكون المسيح هو الله ؟

فإذا كان الله هو الاب فلا غرابة في ذلك فهو الغير مدرك بالعقل البشري وهو الغير محدود وهو الغير منظور 
*   وإذا كان الله هو الروح القدس فلا غرابة في ذلك فهو الذي يعمل في البشر وحارس البشر ويبكت البشر ويرجع البشر إلية ولكن أن يكون الله  متجسدا ويولد من امرأة ويظهر في جسد إنسان ويعيش علي الأرض فترة من الزمان ويصلب ويقوم من الأموات فلماذا يفعل الآلة كل هذا
نقول أن الله فعل هذا من اجل خلاص الانسان من الموت 0
وهذا قصد الله ولا يمكن لأي من البشر أن يستجوب مقاصد الله ولكن الذي نستطيع أن نفعله أن ننظر الي ما فعلة الله ونتأمل فية ولكن لا نستطيع أن نلغيه 0 أو نسبت عدم وجودة أ0 و ننكر وجودة فمن ضمن الأشياء التي أوجدها الله أشياء لها قوة وسلطان مثل النار فلها سلطان يحرق كل شيء بما في ذلك الانسان نفسه فهذا سلطان اوجدة الله لا احد يستطيع أن ينكره 
*       وكذلك اوجد الله سلطان آخر يختلف عن الأول وهو سلطان الجاذبية الأرضية ولها قوة عظيمة تدمر الانسان في بعض الأحيان ولا يستطيع احد أن ينكر هذه القوة أو السلطان والذي اوجدة الله  رغم كونه غير منظور ويمكن ادراكة بالعقل عن طريق الأثر الذي يتركه 0  ولكن نجد أن الله قد أعطي للإنسان عقل يمكن بة أن يلاشي  أو حتى  يتجنب الإضرار التي تقع علية جراء هذه السلاطين التي أوجدها الله  ولكن نجد أن الانسان يقف عاجزا أمام سلطان الموت الذي اوجدة الله عقابا علي الخطية وكل الناس تقع تحت تأثير هذا السلطان ولا يمكن للإنسان بعقلة أن يقي نفسه من هذا السلطان ومن اجل هذا جاء المسيح لكي يبطل سلطان الموت وهذا تم في عملية روحانية تعجز اللغة عن وصفها حيث مات المسيح من اجلنا  ويمكن ادراكة بواسطة العقل وعن طريق مثل مادي ملموس إلا وهو أذا كان هناك عالما كيمائي كبيرا توصل إلي تركيب مركب كيمائي له صفات كيميائية حارقة علي الجسد البشري وبعلمه بخصائص هذا المركب وتأثيره علي الجسد توصل هذا العالم الي اكتشاف مرهم له تأثير يبطل مفعول المادة الكيمائية الحارقة علي الجسد البشري وقام بوضع هذا المركب الكيمائي في وعاء وأوصي الناس بعدم الاقتراب من هذا الوعاء وحذرهم انة في حالة الاقتراب وملامسة هذه المادة سوف تحرق أجسادهم وترك الوعاء وبة المادة الكيمائية الحارقة وبينما الناس تلهو إذا اقترب واحد من هذا الوعاء وكاد أن يسكب علية المادة الكيميائية الحارقة إلا أن هذا العالم الكبير الذي قام باكتشاف هذه المادة الحارقة جاء مسرعا وأنقذ هذا الانسان من المادة الكيمائية الحارقة وكانت النتيجة أن المادة الكيميائية الحارقة قد طالت جسم  هذا العالم الذي قام بتحضيرها وحرقت يده ألا ان العالم قام بدهن يده من المرهم الذي يبطل مفعول المادة الحارقة والمحضرة بمعرفته وهكذا شفيت يد هذا العالم بواسطة المرهم الذي اوجدة هو وهكذا أعطي الناس هذا العلاج الذي يبطل سلطان هذه المادة الكيمائية وأوصاهم بان لا يقتربوا من هذه المادة 
وأعطاهم كذلك العلاج لهذا السلطان
هكذا وبنفس الطريقة اوجد الله سلطان الموت وجاء الله وتجسد وغاص في الموت وقام من بين الأموات وهكذا أعطي الله المثل العملي علي إبطال الموت ليس بألغاءة لسلطان اوجدة هو ولكن انة جاء متجسدا ومات وأقام نفسه من الأموات وأعطي القيامة لكل من يؤمن بة                     
 واذا كان الله لا يموت كيف  مات  في صورة المسيح 
الذي مات ليس الله ولكن الجسد البشري هو الذي مات وكما قلت سابقا ان الذي مات هو الإحساس بالألم للجسد الإنساني المأخوذ من السيدة  مريم وكان يجب ان ياخذ هذا الجسد كما ذكرت ليعلمنا ويموت عنا أو يبطل الموت بالقيامة وأعطي لك مثل علي ذلك أذا قلت لك أريد أن أدق مسمارا في الماء فهل هذا الكلام يمكن أن يتحقق او يصدق      يبدوا ظاهريا أن هذا الكلام لا يتحقق ولكن إذا دققنا نجد   انة يمكننا أن نحققة إذا ما قمنا بتحويل الماء إلي ثلج عندئذ يمكن أن يدق فية المسمار دون أن يؤثر علي  جزيئات الماء  هكذا عندما تجسد المسيح اثر الموت في الجسد دون أن يتأثر الله بالموت وعندما مات كان الذي مات هو الإحساس البشري بالآلام وعندما مات حقق النبوءات القاتلة  ذبح من اجلنا  وتوافرت فية صفات الذبيح وهو عجز القلب عن إمداد الجسم بالدم وفراق الحياة كجسد بشري ونستطيع أن نقول أن الموت اثر في المسيح والمسيح لم يتأثر بالموت حيث انة الاها فهو مبطل ألموت 0ومتمما الفداء 0 ومحققا للنبوات0 
3- ما العائد علي الانسان من كون المسيح الها ؟

هذا السؤال مهم جدا وهو كالأسئلة السابقة عبارة عن إحساسات روحانية يحث بها الانسان المؤمن وتعجز اللغة في إيجاد تعبيرات لغوية توضح ما هية هذه الإحساسات عندما تتراود إلي الذهن مثل هذه الأسئلة  ولكن قد إعطانا الله كما في الأمثلة السابقة كيف يمكن تصوير مثل هذه الإحساسات   
الروحانية بأمثلة مادية ملموسة وواضحة ومع ذلك يمكن بالعقل إدراكها 
وهذا واضح في المثل الأتي 
إذا ما نظرنا إلي الانسان مما خلق 
نجد أنة خلق من طين وهذا يشبه تماما قالب الطوب الذي تبني به الحوائط لمنازلنا التي نسكن فيها وإذا نظرنا إلي قالب الطوب وجدنا هناك نوعين من قوالب الطوب قالب الطوب الأخضر (اللبن) و قالب الطوب الأحمر 
هم من مادة واحدة من حيث المنشاء وأيضا واحد من حيث الشكل ولكن إذا ما نظرنا إلي الصفات أو الخواص والطبيعة  لكل منهما وجدناها مختلفة تماما ولا تتطابق في أي صورة من هذه الخواص أو الصفات أو طبيعة كل منهم فمن حيث اللون هذا لونه رمادي وهذا لونه احمر ومن حيث التحمل هذا لا يتحمل أي أحمال وهذا يمكن أن يتحمل أن نبي علية منزلا ومن حيث المقاومة هذا يذوب في الماء وهذا لا يتأثر بالماء ولا يذوب ومن حيث تحمل الاحتكاك هذا لا يمكن أن يتحمل أي احتكاك وهذا يمكن أن يتحمل الاحتكاك
هكذا يوجد اختلاف جوهري بين الاثنين الذين لهم أصل واحد وكذلك شكل واحد لم  يتم إضافة إي مادة إضافية لتغيير تلك الخواص ولكن الذي تم هو فقط وضع واحد في النار ولم يتم وضع الأخر كانت النتيجة أنة اكتسب طاقة والآخر لم يكتسب طاقة  0  فالطاقة هنا أدت إلي تغيير ملموس بل تغيير كامل في طبيعة الأشياء المصنوعة من طين 0
هكذا الانسان مخلوق من طين ونفخ الله فية طاقة فكانت له حياة مع الله وعندما أخطاء ادم  سحب منة الطاقة التي أعطاها له فتحول إلي طين ولكن عندما جاء المسيح قال عنة يوحنا المعمدان أعظم الأنبياء هذا يعمدكم بالروح والنار فتغيرت طبيعة الانسان وأصبح خليقة جديدة وكل من يؤمن بالله تكون له في الآخرة حياة أبدية ويكون له في الدنيا قوة 0    
أولا أعطا القوة  للذين يؤمنون بة أن يدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو و ما يشربونه من سم لا يؤثر في المؤمنين 0
وقال لهم المسيح لكم قوة تستطيعون أن تفعلوا الأفعال التي افعلها وأكثر منها 
وكذلك إعطانا أن نتغير ونصبح أولاد الله إي إعطانا الحياة بدلا من الموت
كيف ؟  0 يكون هذا بواسطة الطاقة التي أعطانا المسيح إياها لنا هذه الطاقة تتحول في الانسان إلي قوة إثناء فترة حياة الانسان وتتحول إلي مجد وحياة للإنسان بعد انتقاله  لان المسيح قال أنا حي وانتم ستحيون 0
ومن هنا يمكن قول إن الإيمان المسيحي له حجة واقعة علي الطبيعة ومكتوبة في الكتاب والمنطق يؤيدها0


----------



## نبيل توفيق (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد الفاضل اشكرك علي تفكيرك هذا في عبادتك لله المنزة عن كل شيئ واحب ان اوضح لسيادتكم اني قد تركت المنتدي هذا ولكن عدت الية  فقط عندما خاطبتني بالرد علي اسئلتك  ومن اسئلتك يتضح لي انك لم تقرأ مداخلاتي السابقة  مع العلم بان مداخلاتي للتوضيح فقط ولا يهمني ان تؤمن بالمسيح او لا تؤمن فهذا موضوع يخصك وحدك ولم يكن الغرض من مداخلاتي ان ادعوك للايمان بالسيد المسيح وانما مداخلاتي كانت للتوضيح فقط 0  لبيان حقيقة واضحة ولك حرية الاختيار 0 فانا ليس بداعية ولكن انا باحث بالفكر فقط 0
وندخل في الموضوع 
اولا من قال لك ان السيد  المسيح لم يكن قوي؛ الم ينتهر الريح الهوجاءوالتي كادت ان تقلب السفينة فهداءت ؛   الم يمشي علي المياة : الم يقم الموتي ؛ الم يطعم  الجموع الجياع ببركتة للسمكتين وخمسة ارغفة ؛ وفي النهاية  الم يقبل اللص الذي قال لة اذكرني يارب متي جئت في ملكوتك  وقال لة اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 0 واحب ان اقول لك من من الانبياء او الرسل او حتي المفكرين او حتي الفلاسفة استطاع او ملك ان يفتح الفردوس ابحث في كافة المراجع وان وجتدت من ادخل انسان لملكوت السموات اخبرني عنة؛  الم يكن غاية كل انسان يعبد الله الدخول لملكوت السموات ؛
اما سؤالك اولا هذا والذي تستفسر فية عن هل عاش الاب  اثناء التجسد في بطن امة 
واحب ان اجيب عليك من انت ايها الانسان الذي تريد ان تحتوي اللة الغير محدود وتعرف كنيتة في كل لحظة الم تنظر الي نفسك وتدرك ان هناك ضوءا لا تستطيع رؤيتة ربما يكون هذا مستغرب عليك ولكن اوضحة لك انة الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية والاشعة تحت الحمراء هما اشعة اي اضواء مادية وموجودة  في الطبيعة ولا تستطيع رؤيتها  ويوجد اصواتا مثل صوت الخفاش موجود ولة تردد وذبذبات ولا تستطيع سماعها سألت نفسك لماذا لم تري او تسمع شيئ مادي موجود 
الجواب انك محدود 
بما انك محدود لا يمكن ان تفكر  وتتوصل الي كيف تصرف الامحدود 0
اما ثانيا مغزي الفداء بالرب نفسة هذا واضح في مداخلاتي لكي يميت الموت الذي اوجدة وضربت لك مثل العالم الكميائي الذي الذي يعرف خصائص المادة التي تم صنعها ويصنع لها دواء ليداويها 
1-  فالموت والحياة من خصائص الله وحدة فهو الذي اوجد الموت  وهو الذي ابطل الموت بقيامتة 
2- هذة علامة المحبة الذي اوجدها بيننا وبينة  فغي قولة ليس حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسة من اجل احبائة  واحبائة هم جميع البشر حتي الذين صلبوة 
ثالثا تسأل عن دليل لبيان ان الله يتحد فينا علي شكل الروح القدس وهل تموت بعد موتنا 
في الحقيقة هذة النقطة الجوهرية اتل ان تم فهمها يحل الموضوع 
+   ان المؤمن الحقيقي بالمسيح لا يموت بل تكون انقال فينتقل من العالم الفاني الي العالم الباقي ويقول القديس بولس في هذا الخصوص الموت ربح وبالتالي روح الله العاملة فية تظل معة ويستطيع هذا الانسان الذي انتقل ان يفعل عجائب ومعجزات حتي بعد انتقالة بزمن بعيد وحتي انقضاء الدهر  ومن امثلتها ظهور السيدة العزراء والقديسين وفعلهم معجزات وان بحثت في هذا الموضوع تجد الكثير 
  اما موضعك في ثالثا ان الشياطين والجن تتجسد في شكل قطط وكلاب 
احب ان اقول لك لا يستطيع الشيطان او ماتسمية الجن ان يتجسد لان الجن محدود وافعالة ايضا محدودة ولكن الجن من ضمن قدرتة ان يعمل في الانسان البعيد عن الله فان رأي قط يصور للانسان انة رأي جن متجسد ولم يجمع اثنان علي مر العصور او التاريخ انهم مجتمعين ورأوا في وقت واحد ما تذكرة هذا انما هو عمل من اعمال الشيطان الذي يرهب بة الضعاف وهذا العمل هو الخوف 
اما سؤالك في خامسا وسادسا انما هما تكرارا   لتساؤلك اولا  والاجابة عليهم نحيلك للاجابة علي اولا وان لا تعرف الرد لانك محدود لان كنية الله وهو في اي وضع سواء كان متجسدا او غير متجسد لا تستطيع ادراكها  لانك محدود  فهل تستطيع ان تتواجد في مكانين او موضعين مختلفين او متباعدين في زمن واحد  فعقلك لم يستطيع ان يصل اليها فكيف تستجوب خالق الزمان كلة والمكان كلة في شئ فعلة ورأوة جميع البشر واثارة موجودة في الاحياء    الراقدين (والاموات) القديسين )


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أجوبة جميلة يا نبيل
الرب يباركك​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
اشكرك كثيرا لسعة صدرك وطول أناتك التي جعلتك تقرأ الموضوع كلة وهو طويل  ولكن هذا هو موضوع عقيدة لا يمكن ان اختصر فية اكثر من ذلك حتي نصل الي اجابتك ورغم ذلك  كنت مقصر بالاجابة عن اسئلتك  مما جعلك تطرح اسئلة في نفس ذات الموضوع وللرد علي اسئلتك 
****اين كان في العهود السابقة ******
هل يمكن ان اقول لك لماذا انت ولدت الان  لماذا لم تلد بعد مأة عام 0
او كمن قال من خلق الله 
فاني احيلك الي مداخلتي (من خلق الله )    مع ملاحظة ان الرد في هذا الموضوع (لا يعني سوي طبيعة السؤال حيث ان سؤالك هذا من حيث طبيعة السؤال يتفق مع الرد السابق المشار الية  )اما من الناحية العملية يقول الكتاب عنة انة البداية والنهاية  وهو الذي في البدء كان وبة كان كل شئ وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان  0 وقال هو قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 0  لم يقلها موسي 
*** ونقطة اخري هي ان موسي النبي قوتة كانت من اللة اما المسيح فكانت قوتة من نفسة  يقول للشئ كن فيكون 0
موسي لم تعترف بة الشياطين فكان سحرة فرعون يفعلون عجائب امامة  اما المسيح فكنت تصرخ منة الشياطين  وقالوا اجأت قبل الوقت لتقتلنا  موسي مات ولم يقوم من الاموات  اما المسيح فقام من الاموات  وهناك فروق كثيرة جوهرية بين موسي والمسيح ولكن لن اطيل عليك فيها 
   ***اما قولك يجب ان يكون الانسان مثل نبيل   حتي يؤمن بالمسيح ولا يعذ 
**** هذا السؤال اجاب عنة السيد المسيح وقال ان لم ترجعوا مثل هؤلاء الاطفال لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات والمقصود بها البساطة وليس العلم وانما ما ذكرتة انا في حالة الانسان الذي يعترض  فالذي يعترض يجب ان يدرك الموضوع ادراكا جيدا حتي يعترض علية واذا بحث يتوصل لحقيقة ولا يعترض 0
 اما سؤالك الاول  والذي تقول فية ما موقف الذين يعملون الصلاح ولا يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كاله فاني اجيبك 
ان لكل انسان او حتي مخلوق  عند درجة الاتقان لفعل شيئ معين 
اعطي لك مثلا 
عندما تحنوا ام علي طفلها وتقية من شر يتساوي جميع البشر مع باقي الكائنات  فمثلا تجد الام مسرعة لانقاذ طفلها وتحضنة لتبعد عنة الخطر او تزيح الخطر عن مولودها  فحتي الحيوانات تفعل هذا الشئ 
والصانع الماهر عند اتقانة لصناعة ما يتساوي مع جميع الذين يتقنون هذا العمل في اي مكان في العالم وفي اي وقت من الزمان 
والمزارع  الماهرة الذي يتقن مهنة الزراعة يفعل نفس الخطوات الذي يفعلها اي مزارع ناجح في الارض 
وفي فعل الخير يتساوي جميع ا لذين يفعلون الخير  ويكون طريقتهم واحدة في فعل هذا الخير  
فالذي يعطف علي محتاج في اي بقعة من الارض يتساوي في احساسة مع  كل من يصنع العطف بالاخرين
حتي فعل الشر يتساوي كل متقن لفعل الشر مع الذين يتقنون هذا الفعل  فعند سرقة سارق ماهر لشئ معين يتبع خطوات هي نفسا الذي يتبعها اي سارق ماهر لانجاز سرقتة 
واحيلك الي هذة المداخلة ايضا لزيادة التوضيح 
رد: هل الفداء لكل البشر؟ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

******هذا من الموضوعات المهمة بل هي غاية الاهمية لانها يصعب علي كل الناس تقريبا فهم وادراك هذة الحقيقة وذلك لخاصية من خواص البشر وهي اقتناع الفرد بنفسة او بما فكر فية واقتنع بة حتي ولو كان خطأ 0
***ولة في الامثلة الشعبية نصيب حيث يقال في المثل الشعبي (حبيبك يبلع لك الزلط وعدوك يتمني لك الغلط) ممكن تجد اخطاء كثيرة من شخص اعتقت او اقتنعت بانة حبيبك وبالتالي تتغاضي عنها وكانة لم يفعل شئ 
*** ومثل اخر يقول (كل من هو راضي بعقلة ) والمقصود من ذلك ان كل انسان راضي اي مقتنع بما يدور في عقلة او ما يأخذة من قرارات0 
**وتوجد ايات في المسيحية فهمت خطأ من جانب المفسريين وحوروها لغرض معين ومنها اية (ليس باحد غيرة الخلاص )
***وقالوا في تفسير هذة الاية كل من لا يؤمن بدم المسيح الذي حررنا من الخطية يهلك 
وهذا خطأ لان المسحيين لهم طوائف كثيرة وكل الطوائف تؤمن بدم المسيح ولكن تعتقد كل طائفة هي صح وباقي الناس خطأ0
***وهذا الامر لا يقتصر علي المسيحية بل يمتد الي جميع معتقدات الناس علي جميع المستويات سواء كان سواء كان ديني او اجتماعي 0
ومن امثلة ذلك تؤمن طبقة معينة من المجتمع بانهم اثرياء ومميزون ويقنعون بذلك فاذا ما كان لديهم ابن او بنت وارادوا ان يجوزوهم فيبحثون عن اناس من نفس طبقتهم الاجتماعية ويرفضون ان يرتبطوا باناس لمجرد ان مستواهم الاجتماعي اقل منهم 0ويقولون( ان دا مش من ثوبنا )والمقصود هذا ليس من مستوانا 0
***بل ان كل المعتقدات اوجدت تعبيرات تحض وتعمل علي تجييش المشاعر نحو الارتباط بالمجموعة الخاصة بها وعلي ما اذكر ان عبارة انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما فيها نوع من هذا القبيل رغم محاولة البعض من التلطيف واخراجها عن المعني الازم الي المعني المتعدي 
********اذن نرجع الي موضوع هل الفداء لكل الناس *************
**هنا يتضح ان فهم الفعل لة دور اساسي في فهم الموضوع 0
**فاذا قلنا الله خلق ادم فكل البشر المولودون من ادم هم مخلقون اي بدون الله ما كان يوجد بشر0 
**واذا قلنا ان الله طرد ادم من الجنة فالذي قام بفعل الطرد هو الله وبدون الله لم يطرد ادم من الجنة 
**واذا قلنا ان الله في صورة المسيح مات من اجل الانسان اي بقبامتة احيا الانسان في قولة انا حي وانتم ستحيون فبدون قيامتة لا تحدث قيامة للانسان عامة او خلاص للانسان 
*********وهذا يمكن فهمة في حدود فعلة بمعني ********* 
ان عملية الخلق كانت لكل الناس ولكن لن يتم ولادة اي شخص بدون زواج او رغبة بين رجل وامرأة (جماع ) + اما عملية الفداء فهي لكل الناس وبدون دم المسيح لا يحدث خلاص او حياة للانسان علي الاطلاق مهما عمل من صلاح و بدون رغبة وفعل الحق من الانسان ايضا لا يصل الي هذة الحيا ة للانسان الذي اوجدها المسيح بقيامتة 0
++++++++ومن هنا نصل الي موضوع السؤال القائل هل الفداء لكل البشر +++++++++
نعم الفداء لكل البشر سو اء كانوا عرفوا المسيح او لم يعرفوة لجميع الناس في كل مكان ويصلوا للحياة في المسيح الاله ماعدا الذي قالة السيد المسيح 
***********كل خطية تغفر ماعدا التجديف علي الروح القدس *****************
التجديف علي الروح القدس له صور كثيرة 
*** اولا من حيث الفعل او العمل ****
اذا ما اقبل الانسان علي فعل شر اي كان نوعة سواء كان سرقة او قتل او زني وبكت من داخلة اي روح الله عملت فية وشعر ان ما يفعلة شر وتمادي في فعلة ولم يستجب لروح الله فيكون انتهر روح الله وهذا هو اول نوع للتجديف 
***ثانيا من حيث الايمان او التصديق ******
****اذا ما فكر الانسان بعمل من روح الله بانة مخلوق من الله ووجب طاعتة والخضوع لة وقام هذا الانسان بالتجديف علي روح الله جاحدا وجودة قائلا انة لا دور لله في وجودة معتمدا علي ذاتة فهذا لايغفر
اذا عمل روح الله في الانسان لكي ما يؤمن ويقتنع بحقيقة اوجدها الله علي الطبيعة مثل وجود الانسان او عمل الله في الفداء الذي تم علي الارض بواقح ملموس امامهم ورفضوا تصديقة فيكون هذا عمل من التجديف علي روح الله فلا يغفر لة


----------



## وجهة نظر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

نبيل توفيق قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> اشكرك كثيرا لسعة صدرك وطول أناتك التي جعلتك تقرأ الموضوع كلة وهو طويل  ولكن هذا هو موضوع عقيدة لا يمكن ان اختصر فية اكثر من ذلك حتي نصل الي اجابتك ورغم ذلك  كنت مقصر بالاجابة عن اسئلتك  مما جعلك تطرح اسئلة في نفس ذات الموضوع وللرد علي اسئلتك
> ****اين كان في العهود السابقة ******
> هل يمكن ان اقول لك لماذا انت ولدت الان  لماذا لم تلد بعد مأة عام 0
> ...




اشكرك على التوضيح استاذ نبيل .

ولي تعقيب ..على

اين كان في العهود السابقة ******
هل يمكن ان اقول لك لماذا انت ولدت الان لماذا لم تلد بعد مأة عام 0
او كمن قال من خلق الله ؟
........

القول بمن خلق الله ...
اولا انا عقيدتي تحرم علي مثل هذا السؤال الغير لائق مع ذات الالوهيه ..؟
انما سؤالي كان لما كان فقط نزل وتجسد ؟بعهد النصارى ...
ام وجود الله وتقديره وخلقه كل هذا اؤمن به والعقل والفطره يؤمنون بهذا الشيء ويوافقونه.
ثم اتيت و ضربت مثال ببشر الاوهو انا  لكن بالمنطق لايمكن 
ان اقارن الالوهيه بالبشر فانا ولدت مثلما ولد اي بشري في عصره ومجتمعه 
ولكن الله ليس له زمان اومكان محدد فهو خالق كل شيء ولاشيء قبله 
واهو رب البشر جميعا فلماذا تجسد ونزل بالعقيده النصرانيه فقط 
وللامم السابقه اكتفى ببعث الرسل والانبياء ؟؟هذا هو سؤالي؟
ومالدليل بأن المعجزات التي كانت مع المسيح عليه السلام خارجة منه 
اي انها لم تكن من الله كموسى عليه السلام وغيره من الانبياء ؟
وكيف امنتم به كالاآه وسلمتم بانها منه وهو لم يقلها صريحة انا الله فعبدوني ؟
انتظر اجابتك استاذ نبيل .

وشكرا لسعة بالك .


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

وجهة نظر قال:


> اشكرك على التوضيح استاذ نبيل .
> 
> اين كان في العهود السابقة ******



أهل بك وبأسئلتك حضرة المحترم وجهة نظر

السيد يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله الكائن منذ الأزل. إذا كنت تؤمن أن الله كائن منذ الأزل يصبح من السهل عليك أن تؤمن أن كلمته كائن معه وفيه منذ الأزل تماما مثل روحه القدوس الكائن منذ الأزل أيضا.
كونه ولد من العذراء مريم في ملئ الزمان -كما يقول الكتاب المقدس- لا يعني أنه لم يكن من قبل، فهو مولود غير مخلوق.​ 



> القول بمن خلق الله
> اولا انا عقيدتي تحرم علي مثلهذا السؤال الغير لائق مع ذات الالوهيه ..؟


 
هذا السؤال الغير لائق مع ذات الالوهية غير لائق أيضا مع كلمة الله وروحه القدوس. لأن الذات الإلهية هي الآب، وكلمته هو الإبن، وروحه القدوس هو الروح القدس، والثلاثة اله واحد = الله الخالق الكون بكلمته عندما قال "كن"، والمحييه بروحه القدوس. ​


> انما سؤالي كان لما كان فقط نزل وتجسد ؟بعهد النصارى ...


اسمح لي *أولا* أن اصلح لك كلمة نصارى. نحن مسيحيون ولسنا نصارى. *ثانيا *كلمةالله (الإبن) تجسد في عهد اليهود وليس في عهد المسيحيين. لأن المسيحين هم كل من آمن من اليهود ومن بقية الأمم بما فيهم العرب بأن السيد المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد من أجل خلاص البشر.​


> ولكن الله ليس له زمان اومكان محدد فهو خالق كل شيء ولاشيء قبله


كلام سليم ماية بالماية وهذا لا يتعارض مع تجسده - ظهوره بالجسد. ​


> واهو رب البشر جميعا فلماذا تجسد ونزل بالعقيده النصرانيه فقط
> وللامم السابقه اكتفى ببعث الرسل والانبياء ؟؟هذا هو سؤالي؟


في أخت وضعت سؤالا عن الكتاب المقدس على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63068&page=2
ورديت عليه. سأقتبس منه ما يرد على سؤالك. 

*خلق الله الإنسان* (آدم وحواء) *بدافع المحبة* لكي يعيش الإنسان معه ويشاركه مجده والإنسان يبادله المحبة بالمحبة.


*أخطأ* آدم وحواء بأن سمعا كلام إبليس وعملا به، فسقطا من حالة *البرائه *التي *هي الحياة مع الله*، وطردا من الفردوس و*صارا *ونسلهما* تحت نير الخطيئة*،وبسببها *ملك الموت عليهما وعلى جميع البشر*.


*بما أن الإنسان* *خاطئ **لا يمكنه* أن يستعيد حياة الطهارة والعودة الى أحضان الله بقدرته الذاتيه ولا بأعماله الصالحة، *مهما عمل من الصالحات. *لذلك، و*منذ أن سقط الإنسان *دبر *الله المحب *للبشر *خطة لخلاصهم وتحريرهم من عبودية الخطيئة *ومن* الموت* الناتج عنها. ​ 

التدبير الإلهي هو أن يخلصهم هو بنفسه بأن يصير واحدا منهم ومثلهم في كل شيء *ما عدا الخطيئة، *لأن ليس من إنسان آخر لا يخطئ، وبذلك *لا يكون لابليس سلطان عليه ولا للموت حكم عليه*. وهكذا *يكون الخلاص* لكل البشر *بإنسان واحد* (يسوع المسيح) كما كان *الموت* *بإنسان واحد* (آدم)​ 
وكان على الله أن يُحَضِر البشر تدريجيا ليفهموا ويقبلوا خطته الخلاصية. إذ أنه من الصعب جدا على العقل البشري المحدود أن يستوعب حقيقة أن *يظهر الله بالجسد*. ​ 
فبدأ يقيم أنبياء لشعبه (اليهود) يتكلموا بما كان يوحي اليهم به من شريعة ووصايا ونبوءات عن قرب خلاصهم. وكُتِبَتْ أسفار العهد القديم على مدى قرون.​ 
وأول هذه الأسفار هو سفر التكوين الذي أوحى الله الى موسى بكتابته والذي يحكي قصة خلق الكون وخلق آدم وحواء ووقوعهما في الخطية ووعد الله لهما بالخلاص بأن يأتي *من نسل حواء من يسحق رأس الحية *أي ابليس. ​ 
وتوالت النبؤات في اسفار اخرى على اَلْسِنَةِ العديد من الأنبياء (لن أدخل بالتفاصيل وذكر الأسماء) حتى أن البعض منها كان في شدة الوضوح بأن تكلمت عن العذراء من الناصرة التى ستحبل وتلد صبيا يدعى عمانؤيل الذي تفسيره *"الله معنا"*، وأبعد من ذلك، تكلمت عن مكان ولادته في بيت لحم، وصلبه وموته من أجل 
خلاص البشر، وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.​ 
واحتوت الأسفار ايضا على الكثير من تاريخ شعب الله بما فيه من خيرات وويلات. والكثير من الأحداث كانت رموزا للعهد الجديد *وقد تحققت.*​ 
وفي ملئ الزمان -كما يقول الإنجيل- *أي الوقت الذي هو بحسب مشيئة الله* الذي أصبح الإنسان فيه مؤهلا لقبول سر التجسد العظيم، ولد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله/ وغير المخلوق، من العذراء مريم في بيت لحم تماما كما جاء في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس. ​ 
صلب ومات وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث بقوته الالهية الذاتيه، تماما أيضا كما جاء في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس.​ 
لو رغبت بقراءة ردي الكامل لما فيه من تفاصيل أكثر، يمكنك الرجوع الى الرابط أعلاه. مشاركة رقم 12.​ ​


> ومالدليل بأن المعجزات التي كانت مع المسيح عليه السلام خارجة منه
> اي انها لم تكن من الله كموسى عليه السلام وغيره من الانبياء ؟


لم يعمل موسى ولا حتى معجزة واحدة من ذاته. كلها كانت بأمر الله. كأن يقول له اضرب الصخرة بعصاك لتخرج لك ماء، أو قل كذا وكذا لفرعون مصر وان لم يذعن سيحصل له كذا وكذا.
أما السيد المسيح كان يصنع العجائب بكلمته وأمره، إذ هو تحنن على الأرملة المفجوعة بموت ابنها الوحيد فاوقف موكب الجنازة ولمس النعش قائلا للشاب: قم. فقام للحال... شفى البرص وفتح عيون العميان وأذان الصم بارادته الذاتية. كما أنه غفر خطايا الكثيرين. ومن يغفر سوى الله؟
أما الدليل، يا وجهة نظر، تجده في الإنجيل لو قرأته للتتأكد بنفسك بدلا من أن تردد الكلام المبتذل بين شيوخ الإسلام. لأن في الدليل خلاصك وخلاص كل من يؤمن بالمسيح الها ومخلصا. ​


> وكيف امنتم به كالاآه وسلمتم بانها منه وهو لم يقلها صريحة انا الله فعبدوني ؟


أقرأ الإنجيل وأطلب من الله القادر على كل شئ أن يظهر لك ذاته كما ظهر في الجسد، وساعتها لن تعرف فقط كيف أمنا به أنه الله، بل ستؤمن أنت أيضا لأن الإنجيل هو كلمة الله الحي.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63068&page=2

ولك سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا اعرف الى متى اكرر و اتابع و ادفع الى الالتزام بالموضوع*

*الموضوع يتكلم عن لماذا قدم الله كفارته في المسيح و اجبنا على ذلك*

*من له سؤال اخر يقوم بطرحه في موضوع منفصل*

*يُغلق*


----------

